# Hardware ID missing



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi all

Every time I plug my phone into PC, I have "hardware ID missing" message and then phone will not connect to PC. I had every single way possible Samsung drivers installed. PC keeps forgetting phone. I can re-install drivers right now, phone will be recognized - turn PC off, turn it back on - phone is forgotten and "ID missing" message up again.
So far, I could not find any good solution for it. Best there is "keep toggling between media/storage" modes and "maybe it will work".
Anyone found GOOD solution?
Thank you

I found this:
http://www.android.com/filetransfer/
But it's for Macs, and I run PC.


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Also, found this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2038555

and am running that setup as I type. Will post if it fixed the issue.

Sure enough. The MSS installwizard was not successfully installed. So much for that.


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

No, it does not work. Windows 7 can not locate drivers set up file in pgm downloaded, after I had it unzipped.

I shall still appreciate working solution for this. Thank you.


----------

